# Great 1st week in Pensacola



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I just moved back home to Pensacola last week after 5 years in Jacksonville. FL. We have taken our Hobie out twice so far and both were great days. First day was around Sand Island where we landed one 26.5 inch trout and 2 slot reds. A couple days later we tried the Gulf side and landed one King and one Spanish within an hour. We are really enjoying our new home so far!


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

That trout is a Beast! Well done with the wife riding with you.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez, that's a nice trout!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome home. Nice looking trout and wife, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

The water and the beaches here are definitely prettier than back in Jax, but I do miss fishing the Dames Point area. Nice fish!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

nice job man, thats a mule hog Trout


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

what a monster trout !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome home. Nice fish. Look's like you guys are having a great time. Is that a double Hobie that ya'll are using?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to Pensacola! Congrats on awesome fish.


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes it is a tandem hobie. We both got into kayak fishing about a year ago. Thanks for all the tips ive found on this site. I want to try some of these offshore wrecks soon.


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Just moved home myself 2 months ago. My fiancee' is riding on back of Hobie PA12.
Anyhow,
Welcome home


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Wow. Gator trout, spanish mackerel and kingfish. You've got a very nice place to yak fish. 

Thanks for the fishing report and posting all of the pictures.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Looked like a fun outing, welcome back!


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice trout. He got a tandem so he could bring his good luck charm with him. Smart guy! Welcome back to God's country.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

That is definitely a trout to be proud of! Well done sir. I was my wife was interested in either kayaking or fishing, or especially both at the same time.

Karl Hyde


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Longboarder850 said:


> My wife and I just moved back home to Pensacola last week after 5 years in Jacksonville. FL. We have taken our Hobie out twice so far and both were great days. First day was around Sand Island where we landed one 26.5 inch trout and 2 slot reds. A couple days later we tried the Gulf side and landed one King and one Spanish within an hour. We are really enjoying our new home so far!


Nice is that two man kayak? how what is the name brand? Nice fish and welcome home back in P'cola. :thumbup:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a very nice trout. Welcome back!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lexcore said:


> Nice is that two man kayak? how what is the name brand? Nice fish and welcome home back in P'cola. :thumbup:


Yes it is, it's a tandem Hobie Outfitter. We've had it for a year and have really enjoyed it!


----------

